# Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?



## Ironclad (5. Dezember 2013)

*Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe so langsam bedenken was die Temperaturen meiner Wasserkühlung sowie der verbauten Hardware betrifft.
Sind die Temperaturen zu hoch? Verbessungsmöglichkeiten? Ich bitte um eure Erfahrungen und Kentnisse. Vielen Dank für eure Antworten

Folgende Temperaturen im "IDLE":


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich Beispielsweise Battlefield 4 (Ultra Settings) ca.1,5 h zocke steigen die Temperaturen auf folgende Werte:

Folgende Temperaturen "LAST":


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU und GPU:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein PC mit allen Hardwareinformationen sowie Bilder findet ihr unter folgenden Link.

sysProfile: ID: 174756 - Ironclad


----------



## chazer (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*

8 - 10° über "Außen"(Gehäuse-)temperatur? Für die Radifläche finde ich das in Ordnung... Nicht besonders gut, aber auch nicht besonders schlecht 

*edit*

Was dir bei CoreTemp angezeigt wird ist soweit ich weiß die Kerntemperatur und nicht >die< Temperatur der CPU (Oberfläche), d.h. die Kerne sind im einzelnen im Regelfall etwas wärmer. Finde ich für den Takt in Ordnung. Die Grafikkartentemperatur ist auch voll im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Soulsnap (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*

Die load temps sehen schone in wenig hoch aus, ich habe die selbe Hardware mit nur einem 360er Radi unter Wasser und bei Last 45° auf der CPU und 50° auf der GPU. Allerdings ist mein 3770K Geköpft und mit neuer WLP unter dem Heatspreader versehen worden. Das hat knappe 10°C weniger unter Last gebracht.


----------



## Ironclad (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*

Ich möchte nur Hinzufügen das steht auch auf meinen Sysprofil das der CPU OC 4.4 Ghz und GPU 1125 Mhz und 1575 MHz übertaktet sind.


----------



## Combi (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*

also mein 3570-k @ 4,6ghz wird unter vollast 52 grad,mobo 38 und graka 41 grad warm.
da mein inline-temp-sensor komischerweise nicht mehr geht,kann ich die wassertemp nicht sagen.

idle temp,sollte im regelfall immer zimmertemp + 2-3 grad sein.


----------



## SilentMan22 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*

Ist die CPU geköpft? MMn sind die Werte zwar nicht besonders "gut", sondern ganz normal durchschnittlich..


----------



## Ironclad (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*

Ich habe mein Thema Aktualisiert! Ich hoffe das hilft weiter.


----------



## SilentMan22 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*



Ironclad schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Thema Aktualisiert! Ich hoffe das hilft weiter.


 
Sieht doch super aus für die Taktraten?


----------



## Ironclad (5. Dezember 2013)

Der Gpu hat aber auch schon in manchen Spielen 56C erreicht und der Cpu 65 C.


----------



## xeno75 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*

Ich habe etwas niedrigere Werte im Idle aber unter Last komme ich auch auf 45~50 grad bei CPU (i7 2600k @ 4.2) und GPU (r9 290x).


----------



## Ironclad (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*

Freut mich das ihr alle niedrigere Temperaturen habt wie ich. 
Was kann ich tun um die Wassertemperatur zu senken sprich die Hardware kühler zu halten?


----------



## xeno75 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*

Kühler geht mit mehr Radiatorfläche oder/und schnelleren Lüftern. Aber es ist doch alles im grünen Bereich...


----------



## Ironclad (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe schon eingestellt wenn die Wassertemperaturen 34 C überschreitet drehen die Lüfter der Radiatoren auf 100%.


----------



## oelkanne (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*

Wenn das der einzige Radi is im Deckel um CPU und GPU zu kühlen wundert mich das nicht sonderlich...Bei ner WaKü is grundsätzlich mehr Radi-Fläche niemals verkehrt...Ansonsten mal WLP wechseln...


----------



## Ironclad (6. Dezember 2013)

Es sind 2 Radis verbaut, einer im Deckel "Airplex 360 XT " und am Boden "Airplex 240 XT ". Das steht auch in meinen Sysprofil siehe  oben.


----------



## oelkanne (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*

Also dann würd ich vielleicht mal andere WLP auf die GPU versuchen denn deine CPU sieht jetzt ned sonderlich "heis" aus 60° auf den Kernen is ned unbedingt bedenklich.....die hohe Wassertemperatur bedeutet in meinen augen eigentlich nur dass sie funktioniert so wie sie soll. Ich hab mit meinem System nach ner Stunde BF$ auch 30° Wassertemperatur aber mit viel mehr Radifläche. Nur wird meine Grafik nur max 40°C warm...


----------



## Ironclad (6. Dezember 2013)

Danke. Das mit der GPU WLP werde ich mal in angriff nehmen. Aber wie kannst du nur 30 C Wassertemperaturen unter Last haben wenn das Zimmer ca. 23 C + 2-5 C Idle betrieb.


----------



## oelkanne (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*

14°C Raumtemperatur und 2 Slim Radis im Gehäuse+MoRa extern


----------



## Ironclad (6. Dezember 2013)

Okey^^ Wenn ich die WLP vom GPU wechsle muss der Ramplex dann ausgetauscht werden oder kann ich den Aquagratix Kühler einfach weiter montieren?


----------



## oelkanne (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*

Das vesteh ich nu nich??? GPU Kühler runter...neue WLP drauf...GPU Kühler wieder drauf...


----------



## Ironclad (6. Dezember 2013)

Schon gut ich werde die WLP mal wechseln und dann schreiben ob das was gebracht hat.


----------



## Ironclad (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*

WOW! 
Das wechseln Der WLP vom GPU hat winder gewirkt. Danke Euch.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BF4 1,5 h System unter Last.


----------



## -Loki- (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*

Ich weiß echt nicht was ihr euch immer so an der Temperatur von CPU und GPU aufgeilt.
Mitlerweile sollte es doch auch bei Leuten die auf dem Mond wohnen angekommen sein, dass die Temperaturen welche die GPU und CPU ausgeben so genau sind wie die Voraussage meiner Kristallkugel zu den nächsten Lottozahlen.
Die Dioden sind einzig und alein auf die Grenztemperatur geeicht. Alles andere ist mehr oder wehniger nur geschätzt.
Und die Wassertemperatur ist in anbetracht der Konfiguration sehr Plausiebel.
Was dir noch ein paar grad bringen könnte ist wenn du so umbaust, dass der 360er nicht mehr mit der Vorgewärmten Lüft des 240er arbeiten muß.


----------



## Ironclad (8. Dezember 2013)

-Loki- schrieb:


> Was dir noch ein paar grad bringen könnte ist wenn du so umbaust, dass der 360er nicht mehr mit der Vorgewärmten Lüft des 240er arbeiten muß.



Recht hast du, aber leider kann ich den  den 240er nicht anders einbauen. Oder hast du ne Idee?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*

Probier es mit oben&vorne rein und hinten raus. Manchmal bringt das bessere Werte, bei 240+360 ist der Luftstau aber ggf. zu groß.


----------



## Ironclad (8. Dezember 2013)

Sorry verstehe das nicht ganz mit "oben &vorne" habe coolermaster haf x.  Festplattenkäfig ist augebaut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*

Sorry. Bin einfach mal instinktiv von der gängigen Montagepositionen derartiger Radiatoren ausgegangen.
Würdest du hier ein Bild von deinem Aufbau hochladen, wäre eine zielgerichtete Beratung möglich.


----------



## Ironclad (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Gerne, Hier bitte das Foto meines PCs - Innenansicht.


----------



## Xylezz (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*

Jub der obere Radiator bekommt, wenigstens teilweise, die Luft des unteren ab die natürlich erwärmt ist.


----------



## Ironclad (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja leider. Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Xylezz (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*

Unteren Radiator auch rausblasen lassen und die beiden Gehäuselüfter einblasen lassen zB.

Oder die Lüfter vom oberen Radiator auch reinblasen lassen. Je nach Gehäuse kann das eine oder andere besser sein.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*

ich würde die lüfter vom unteren radi umdrehen. so ziehst du auch gleich weniger staub von unten an. du hättest dann zwar deutlich mehr ausblasende als einblasende lüfter, aber das ist nicht so wild, wenn genug andere luftlöcher vorhanden sind. ich hab (suboptimal, ich weiss) einen 140er einblasend und meine beiden 360er radis ausblasend. dadurch hat sich die lufttemperatur im case gleich um etwa 5°C vermindert, die wassertemp kaum merklich. das dürfte aber an der überdimesionierung meiner wakü liegen. zZ nur cpu-only, sehe keinen sinn, etwa 90€ für einen kühler für meine 7850 auszugeben.


----------



## keshy2 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zu hohe Temperaturen ?*

@Ironclad

Habe auch HAF X und ich habe die Radia.. so und die Lüft so gemacht.. vllt hilft dir das weiter


----------



## Ironclad (11. Dezember 2013)

Danke für das Foto Keshy2.


----------

